# Leigh D4R



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Got my new tool today, Leigh D4R Pro from Lee Valley. Added bonus the adapter that comes with the jig fits the hose of my Festool dust collector. Now the learning curve comes. Looks like a great addition to my shop.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Steve, new tools always look so nice, but it just looks normal in your shop along with all those grey and green systainers, etc. haha


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Good choice! 8^)

I actually bought a DR4 Pro about a month ago for an ongoing project, still haven't used it yet 8^(


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Start with through dovetails as you get acquainted with your new jig. They're pretty simple on the Leigh Jigs.

The best advise I can give you for Leigh Dovetail jigs… SKIP THE eBushing!
You don't need it for dovetails! Template position fore/aft controls through dovetail fit. Bit depth controls HB dovetail fit. I use 7/16" precision ground brass guide bushings from Whiteside. That way if you rotate the router inadvertently, it won't spoil the cut. If there is an operation that requires the eBush, such as cutting box joints on a Leigh jig, then sure it works okay. But in situations when I don't have to use the elliptical guide bushings, I skip it. One less chance for error. 
Good luck with it!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Willie that's good to learn. I had a devil of a time with me Leigh dovetail jig. I found it a very unforgiving tool. The need for accuracy can't be overstated.


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info. tried mine with through dovetails on both laminated pine panels and Western Red Cedar. The Pine seemed very brittle and had a fair amount of blow out, while the Western Red cut real nice. I found that even using a backer board didn't help to much with blow out on the Pine. Then I stopped using a death grip on my router, took lighter passes and everything seemed good. And I will get rid of the eBushing till I need it.


----------

